# PRINCIPIA 650 perfekt L 26"



## Wecki (7. November 2004)

PRINCIPIA 650 perfect L 26" Triathlon Rennrad, Rahmenhöhe 58

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5137166924&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Wahre Triahlten wissen den Namen PRINCIPA zu schätzen. 

Der Rahmen ist im Bereich der Sattelstütze leicht angerissen (rechts von der Schraube, die die Sattelstütze befestigt, ca. 3 cm langer Riss).

Mein Fachhändler hat mir 3 Lösungsvarianten empfohlen:
(1) Rahmenreparatur bei PRINCIPIA, 
(2) Austausch des Rahmens und Übernahme der hochwertigen Komponenten 
(3) Abverkauf an einen Bastler.
Nach reiflicher Überlegung habe ich mich für die 3. Variante entschlossen... .



Farbe: Schwarz lackiert 
Rahmen: Aluminium, Höhe 58 cm  ( gemessen von Mitte Tretlager bis Ende hinteres Rohr ) 
Lenkeraufsatz: SYNTACE FIBRE incl. GRIP-SHIFT 
Sattel: SELLE ITALIA Tri Matic 
Sattelstütze: Shogun 
Bremshebel: Shimano 105 
Schaltung: Shimano 105 
Schaltwerk: Shimano 105 - 8-fach 
Pedale: LOOK 
Bremsen: Shimano 105  
Reifen: Continental Grand Prix (vorne und hinten: neu!)  
Felgen: Mavic CXP 
Naben: Mavic 571/2 HG


Das Rad wiegt ca. 10,2 kg

Es ist ein gebrauchtes Rad. Da ich nur ein "Schön-Wetter-Fahrer bin" sind an dem  Rad (bis auf den Rahmen) keine Mängel. 

Ich habe immer Wert darauf gelegt, daß das Rad und die Komponenten in einem guten Zustand sind und es von daher sehr gepflegt. So sind auf den Felgen auch schon neue Schläuche, damit man direkt los starten kann.

Bei Fragen stehe ich jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung. E-Mail: [email protected] oder Tel.: 0163-8075155 .

Das Bike kann in der Nähe von Mainz besichtigt, bzw. abgeholt werden. Bezahlung erfolgt bei Abholung (Barzahlung). 


Nur an Selbstabholer, d.h. kein Postversand. Da ich im Abstand von 4-8 Wochen regelmäßig nach
·         Balingen (südlich von Stuttgart) 
·         Dortmund 
·         Trier und 
·         Aschaffenburg 
fahre, biete ich auch gerne eine Lieferung in diese Regionen an (geringe Kostenbeteiligung nach Aufwand und vorheriger Absprache). Da ich im Raum Mainz wohne, und in Darmstadt arbeite, sind die Lieferung nach MZ und DA kostenlos!

Falls der Käufer einen Abholspediteur veranlasst (auf Kosten des Käufers) werde ich das Rad nach Überweisung des Betrages entsprechend verpacken.

Ebay bezahle ich.  Viel Spaß beim Bieten !

HINWEIS: 

Bitte berücksichtigen sie auch die anderen aktuellen Auktionen von mir:     Andere Artikel des Verkäufers ansehen  (z.B. POLAR S720 i, Hometrainer-Rolle von Tacx, UNIVEGA Fully Mountainbike... .) 
Da ich Privatmann bin, muss ich darauf hinweisen, dass mit dem Gebot auf die Garantieleistungen nach EU-Recht verzichtet wird, d.h. ich werde die Garantie, Gewährleistung, Umtausch und Rücknahme ausschließen.


----------

